# Hypothetical: GSDs go extinct, what is your next breed?



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

This forum loves GSDs and will usually always consider a GSD for their next dog. However, in a very depressing scenario in which they all go extinct, what would your next dog be now?

I predict most of the forum will say Belgian Malinois, but I would get weither a Doberman, Rottie, Lab, or an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Ridgeback for me but my husband, an Aussie


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Bouvier, Beauceron or Briard.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Beauceron.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Giant Schnauzer or Doberman


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Terv or Border Collie.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Meh, we all know gsds were just practice


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Belgian tervuren, or Belgian sheepdog, collie. Any of these, possibly bred to a wolf.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I would take a trip overseas and choose an obscure herding breed or guardian breed.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Top 10 in order
1. Dutch Shepherd
2. Labrador (English lines, preferably red fox)
3. Bouvier des Flandres
4. Malinois
5. Giant Schnauzer
6. Airdale Terrier
7. Scotty
8. Dogo Argentino
9. French Bulldog
10. Catahoula Cur


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmm. I'm bucking the trend here. I'd get a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Beauceron is on my bucket list. I think ACDs are super cool but too yappy for me, I think. Aussies have the yappy strike too but the biggie is hair that mats. I will never get a dog with hair that mats, drives me nuts.

I think I'd go Beauceron, then Akita.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll be honest, sometimes I just really want a lab. But then I think I would always be disappointed in my dog because I really want my dogs to do something in the way of keeping me safe


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Doberman or Ibizan Hound


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Heinz 57 senior rescue.


----------



## ace_145 (Jun 26, 2017)

Rottie or dobie for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would go with either Doberman or Leon Berger or something completely different Gordon setter welsh spring spaniel.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Doberman
Ridgeback
Weimaraner

Or just a random mixed breed rescue.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Samoyed


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Back to rottweilers for me. Here's the Trickster at 9 weeks with my 11 yr old grouch.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

My mind cant even go there. Im a one breed and one dog only kinda guy. German Shepherd


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd go back to sight hounds: Borzoi, Saluki or Whippet. I miss these but they are not a match with Deja. When I get really old, then they will make a comeback in this house.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, Saluki. Add that to my list. I love love love sighthounds.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Top 10 in order
> 1. Dutch Shepherd
> 2. Labrador (English lines, preferably red fox)
> 3. Bouvier des Flandres
> ...


Quiz: which one doesn't belong in this list? :grin2:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe a leonberger. My trainer has them. I like GSDs better, because they are smaller and do not have as much hair. But if there was no GSD, the dogs are really shepherd-like in some ways. If not a Leo, then a Gordon Setter or a German Shorthaired pointer or a Nova Scotia Duck tolling retriever. 

Well that would be my short list.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bouvier!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The dogs I knew as a kid usually had a pretty big percentage of collie in them (farm dogs). I'd like to turn the clock back, and get a rough collie/farm collie, before they messed them up so badly by breeding for excessive coat, eye problems and breeding the brains out of them with those pencil thin snouts!

My ideal would be the dog my cousin had when I was a kid, 50 years ago. Her name was Sparky, and she was a purebred rough collie, but roughly the size of a border collie, and didn't have the pencil thin snout the collies have today. She was smart as a whip, and an excellent protector of the farm. She treed a thief up a fence post once, and bit an aggressive farm equipment salesman who tried to whack her in the face for growling protectively at him when my aunt was home alone. She was, of course, marvelous with kids (my uncle had four, so she HAD to be!)

I've thought about the beaceron, but have heard bad things re. temperament. I think dobes are beautiful, but their thin coats aren't very good for the Canadian climate. 

Might get a nicely bred Springer, but oh, the GROOMING! And the crud they drag in on those feathers and ears! My mom's springer drooled, too, something else I don't like.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

selzer said:


> Maybe a leonberger. My trainer has them. I like GSDs better, because they are smaller and do not have as much hair. But if there was no GSD, the dogs are really shepherd-like in some ways. If not a Leo, then a Gordon Setter or a German Shorthaired pointer or a Nova Scotia Duck tolling retriever.
> 
> Well that would be my short list.


I think Leonbergers are beautiful, but I'm curious what makes them like a shepherd? The ones I have met have not been GSD-like at all.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Quiz: which one doesn't belong in this list? :grin2:


Couple different ways you could go with that, I'm curious which one you picked out.

Frenchie cause they're totally useless, but so dang cute lol

Catahoula cause it isnt registered purebreed

Dogo cause it's Argentenian

Lab is the only retreiver


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Malinois of course.

I love a smart dog, and I'd definitely consider a nice Kelpie. 

Sighthounds are cool, if I could find a good sighthound/northern breed mix similar to my first dog, I'd be happy.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Shooter said:


> My mind cant even go there. Im a one breed and one dog only kinda guy. German Shepherd


This is kind of where I am. The more dogs I get to know, the more I realize I really don't like dogs; I like German Shepherds.

I've put big red X's over the sporting group, terrier group, hound group, non-sporting group (except for maybe a standard poodle), and toy group. When I think about living with most of those dogs, it's a big fat no. I'd hate the dog in less than a week (with certain breeds, in less than an hour). There is a toy breed or two I could probably be happy with but I think of that as a potential far off future event when I physically could not handle a GSD anymore.

I think I'd be okay with a Corgi or a Chinook. I like Dobermans, but the health problems are a deterrent. I think I could handle a poodle, but only the standard size. I like Rottweilers in theory but I'd have to learn more about them to decide if that would be an okay match or if it would be a disaster.

Basically, I'm an impatient individual and dislike stubborn (vs biddable) and also dislike stupid (vs a thinking dog), so an easily trainable dog that wasn't dopey would be a must. I prefer large to small (exception being made for a Corgi), and I hate useless. Not that any dog is inherently useless, but if the dog can't or won't do the dog sports I think are fun, and if it is too lazy to go places with me, that dog is useless to me. So basically it's a very short list.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

For me it would be a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. It's the only bird dog Ive seen that seems to be consistent as a watch dog as well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't want to think about that. My first choice would be a clone of a healthy GSD. If that is not possible then a Cardigan Welsh Corgi. They will probably be the dog I have after I'm to old to handle a GSD too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

who said they need to go extinct into oblivion -- they just keep on morphing into some barely recognizable facsimile of themselves 

just like with extinction you have to catch it in time to prevent it from happening


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

carmspack said:


> who said they need to go extinct into oblivion -- they just keep on morphing into some barely recognizable facsimile of themselves
> 
> just like with extinction you have to catch it in time to prevent it from happening


The opening up of Eastern Europe was a blessing for the breed. We don't get another chance like that if we screw it up now.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> The opening up of Eastern Europe was a blessing for the breed. We don't get another chance like that if we screw it up now.


I know .

I fear it won't be the fault of genetics but the fault that changes in what people "think" they are or "think" they should be . Demands that are market and customer driven.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A few years ago I was in Poland. Saw several nice Shepherds, kept as regular farm dogs. Well built, not the greatest coats, ungroomed but nice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GypsyGhost said:


> I think Leonbergers are beautiful, but I'm curious what makes them like a shepherd? The ones I have met have not been GSD-like at all.


The leonberger is a German guarding dog. They are big, but they are not big teddy bears like the Newfoundland. They have a ton of personality (like shepherds) and tend to be aloof with strangers(like shepherds). They seem rather easy to train IF you know what you are doing, like shepherds. If only they had pointy ears...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Malinois 
Kelpie
Koolie
And I might just have enough patience for another malamute. Ive only had one and he was a bit of an anomaly.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Rottweilers are ahead of GSDs for me. But if both those breeds were gone my short list is a bunch of spitzes and herding breeds.
Finnish Lapphund
Icelandic Sheepdog
Keeshond
Beauceron
Shetland Sheepdog
Tibetan Terrier
Pomeranian


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

selzer said:


> The leonberger is a German guarding dog. They are big, but they are not big teddy bears like the Newfoundland. They have a ton of personality (like shepherds) and tend to be aloof with strangers(like shepherds). They seem rather easy to train IF you know what you are doing, like shepherds. If only they had pointy ears...


what?

No guarding , no working, super friendly , lazy bones - easier to train cats . 

I have had really close contact with Leonbergers from still wet new borns to all stages of life .
They have been imports from Poland, Germany, Denmark. My friend goes to the big yearly shows , has the top Leonbergers in show . I have been an alternate handler at shows when there was a conflict and more than one of her dogs had to be in the ring.
They are perfect pets .
This person has 5 or 6 at a time which accompany her to her raw food boutique - grab treats , greet all the customers , smooze , and then snooze lying on the ground like rugs . People step
over them and they don't budge . 
No suspicion , no guarding . Even if they are barking you just walk right past them.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

carmspack said:


> what?
> 
> No guarding , no working, super friendly , lazy bones - easier to train cats .
> 
> ...


This sounds very much like every Leonberger I have ever met. Not that they aren't great pets for people looking for this type of dog, but I have seen zero GSD-like traits in the ones I have met.


----------



## Venus694 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd want a Pomeranian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Don't want to think about that. My first choice would be a clone of a healthy GSD. If that is not possible then a Cardigan Welsh Corgi. They will probably be the dog I have after I'm to old to handle a GSD too.


Cardis look a lot like short-legged GSDs, don't they? :grin2: I have an e-friend who breeds them, and I think they're pretty cool dogs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> Cardis look a lot like short-legged GSDs, don't they? :grin2: I have an e-friend who breeds them, and I think they're pretty cool dogs.


Definitely. My husband loves watching them Smaller but definitely herders.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Rottie


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

Malinois.


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I love Collies.


----------



## ratslap (Aug 20, 2017)

Chesapeake Bay Retriever. I had one for 13 years. I loved that dog.


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> I'd go back to sight hounds: Borzoi, Saluki or Whippet. I miss these but they are not a match with Deja. When I get really old, then they will make a comeback in this house.


Me too. But it would be either an Ibizan or an Afghan (though there isn't a single sighthound breed that I dislike). I haven't had the opportunity to own one yet, but the day will come. The only sighthound that I would absolutely say no to is an Italian Greyhound, and not because they are bad dogs, just because I am accident prone, and they are SO breakable.

It is going to be really hard to not have a Border Collie when my 14 year old passes. I wish that I was in a more stable position in my life, I would definitely get another. But I want to get down to just 2 dogs of my own for a while. I also keep coming back to a Malinois. 

My little dog is only 6, but she had some health issues (that looked serious, but turned out not to be thankfully) a few years ago. Shortly thereafter, I started researching small dogs with similar personalities. In a lot of ways, I think Ibizan's are pretty similar, but there is something nice about being able to bring a dog with me everywhere. So many places (hotels, etc.) that have no problem with a little dog, don't allow larger ones. I don't know if I'll get another small dog, and mine is one of a kind. (She is a Shih-Tzu/Sheltie mix, and she really did get the best of both of those breeds. NONE of her brothers did. :laugh2 But as far as personality goes, I think a lot of Havanese are fairly similar. So..., maybe?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Irish Wolfhound, Borzoi, Australian Cattle Dog, Brussels Griffon, Labrador, Westie. 

Lots of breeds I love!!


----------



## Beira (Jan 2, 2017)

Malinois. I would still have a Beauceron, but want a dog that can work.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Page Title

beauceron from my friend Esa ? Any day of the week. They work !


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

would have to be a malinios or dutch shepherd other than that I dont think I'd want a dog...I'm a GSD snob lol


----------



## Sheb (Aug 17, 2017)

Irish Wolf Hound, Collies, or just whatever lovable mutt I connect with at a shelter I guess?


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the feeling if Max Von Stephanitz had found a pariah dog like the Carolina Dog in Germany, we wouldn't have the GSD today.

As an animal, its elegant and has everything one is looking for in a dog. Its my second favorite breed.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

NormanF said:


> I have the feeling if Max Von Stephanitz had found a pariah dog like the Carolina Dog in Germany, we wouldn't have the GSD today.
> 
> As an animal, its elegant and has everything one is looking for in a dog. Its my second favorite breed.


I don't know about that. They are independent like a cat aren't they?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> I don't know about that. They are independent like a cat aren't they?


I think more feral like than cat like.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think more feral like than cat like.


No thanks. I like my loyal gsds


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> No thanks. I like my loyal gsds


Ferals are nice, but I don't think you are going to achieve a working relationship with one like you can with a GSD.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

If gsds become extinct, I'll have to become like max and reinvent them. Hmmm, wonder if being part german, I'm related to him in some way....


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> I don't know about that. They are independent like a cat aren't they?


Pariah dog, a stray surviving on waste. Who wouldn't want one?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

For me if i could find the right breeding i would take a good mali or dutchie. While still different from a gsd ive found that some of the best examples of those have been very similar to some of the best gsd I've seen at least on the training feild. Also there is a running joke that one of my favorite shepherds i train with is just a malinois trapped in a shepherd body. Im willing to bet that after a few generations of selective breeding you could get a very gsd like dog out of belgian and dutch dogs.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd go with a Malinois or Dutch Shepherd. But, they are not GSD's and Dutch Shepherds can be a handful to work. I love my Dutch Shepherd most of the day. Then there are times when I just shake my head and wonder "what I was thinking?" 

I'd like to raise a Dutch Shepherd from a pup and see what I get. I really like the GSD X Malinois X's, that might be the dog I'd go for if I couldn't get a GSD.


----------



## Jason55 (Sep 3, 2017)

For me, I'd probably say the following: 

Belgian Malinois
Standard Poodle
Portugese Water Dog
Chesapeke Bay Retriever

And maybe, if I could tolerate a difficult obedience challenge, I might go back to the breed I had growing up: Great Pyrenes.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

I would get a rough collie.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We have a more recent, current thread going on about this. This one is 2 years old.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We'd walk through the shelter and see who wants to go home with us.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

What is your second favourite breed?


I am in a toss between Border Collies and Cane Corso.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------

